# Your favourite RDA's



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

Inspired by the Reo dripper poll...

... And since they're better than sliced bread, name your favourite Drippers!

I will also use it as reference for my collection to come.

Me:
IGO-L
Great for single coil non-low ohm builds and low watts.
Stunning flavour.
Easy to build.
Serves as a great 'teacher' of how drippers work.

Unfortunately to date, the only I own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

*ODIN*
Easiest dual coil build I have come across. Can be used for single coil as well.
Air flow slits.
Negative posts are integrated into the well walls.
Deep juice wells.
Solidly built with great drip tip - clone I have bought from VapeClub.
Awesome flavour and vapour.
On par with the Magma, without the leaks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

I do have my eye on the black Odin, next.
There should be no reason it wouldn't perform the same, not being bottom fed, right? 

Because I know everyone loves them, but its all the REO users.


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I do have my eye on the black Odin, next.
> There should be no reason it wouldn't perform the same, not being bottom fed, right?
> 
> Because I know everyone loves them, but its all the REO users.


Should perform basically the same. Only difference would be that in non-bottom feed mode you will have more juice in there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)

I would have to say the Odin is certainly one of the best, and I agree with @Andre on the points mentioned. The only one to beat it for me so far is the Nuppin, which may/may not..... be available sometime in a non bottom fed version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (12/1/15)

1. Veritas (used daily since August)
2. Darang
3. Onslaught
4. Hobo V2.1
5. Mutation X V2 /ToBH V2.5

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/1/15)

VandaL said:


> 1. Veritas (used daily since August)
> 2. Darang
> 3. Onslaught
> 4. Hobo V2.1
> 5. Mutation X V2 /ToBH V2.5



The Veritas produces a fantastic flavour too

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (12/1/15)

For me the UD IGO-W4

Easy build great flavour and huge clouds. I must mention that I did drill out both air holes to 1.5mm.

Just acquired the Big Dripper and I am pleasantly surprised by that as well, easy build and fill, huge clouds and good flavour - working on the build still, so for now the IGO-W4 is my first choice. Just don't use it on a tube mod - looks a bit like a lady toy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/15)

VandaL said:


> 1. Veritas (used daily since August)
> 2. Darang
> 3. Onslaught
> 4. Hobo V2.1
> 5. Mutation X V2 /ToBH V2.5


I have only heard great things about the Veritas - cannot be modded to bf unfortunately. Can't wait for someone to get a Marquis clone in to bf - seems similar in principle to the Veritas.


----------



## VandaL (12/1/15)

Andre said:


> I have only heard great things about the Veritas - cannot be modded to bf unfortunately. Can't wait for someone to get a Marquis clone in to bf.


It holds a TON of juice, flavor is off the charts, EXTREMELY hard to make it leak. The only real drawback will be to rebuild it but if you have experience with the dripper it's easy as pie . I was thinking of getting an authentic Marquis but I cannot justify the price for an atty that tastes like what I have, just easy to build.

Grants Vanilla Custard burns super clean so you don't have to rewick or recoil it for weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

But sadly nobody seems to be re-stocking the Veritas.

Hopefully this will change.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But sadly nobody seems to be re-stocking the Veritas.
> 
> Hopefully this will change.


The marquis rda seems to be the spiritual successor to the veritas and supposedly a better rda.

Speak to @JakesSA nicely so he can consider bringing them in

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (12/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> But sadly nobody seems to be re-stocking the Veritas.
> 
> Hopefully this will change.


There is quite a notable difference between the clone and authentic, I had a chance to see Sirvapes clone vs my authentic and could immediately tell.


----------



## Paulie (12/1/15)

Dark horse
The marquis rda (next week I'll confirm) based on reading
Hobo
Odin
Magma

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

VandaL said:


> There is quite a notable difference between the clone and authentic, I had a chance to see Sirvapes clone vs my authentic and could immediately tell.



Where did you buy the original from?


----------



## VandaL (12/1/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Where did you buy the original from?


Vapordna for $110 back when SAPO worked, it was in my hand in 6 days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/1/15)

Hobo
Magma
Little Boy
IGO-W

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (12/1/15)

Hmmmm where would one purchace a black Odin???


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hmmmm where would one purchace a black Odin???



vapeclub.co.za

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/1/15)

Odin
Magma
Stillare
Hobo

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/15)

Finally, the Stillaire makes the cut.

I like the look of some of those older tanks - Stillaire, TobH, Plume Veil...

But looks mean nothing if the don't perform.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (12/1/15)

Plume veil is apparently a very good performer. magma is pretty old too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dr Evil (12/1/15)

Stillare
Freakshow
Atomic
Igo-L

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (12/1/15)

Odin
Lancia
Atomic
Cyclone
Plumeveil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (12/1/15)

1. Tugboat
2. SMOK Xpure
3. Plume Veil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (13/1/15)

For my I'd have to say my favorites are..


*Mutation X*
*asMODus* (because of the huge juice well this is a daily vaping device, fill up before work, vape all the way to work and up to around 10am with a 0.1ohm Build!!)
*Magma* (the taste coming off this thing is just heavenly with a dual zipper coil on 28G kenthal)
*plume-veil*, the RDA was awesome while it worked, but the center post came loose and is worthless at the moment, but working on fixing it!! 
have to give an honorable mention to my two *tridents*, v 1 and v2 they got me started on the whole RDA business and the v2 is now sitting on my wife's mech mod...

*Cerberus* lovely device, and great flavor off it, but not for beginners, the 3 coils that go in are at times a SOB to get in tidally, and for such a big RDA it sure has limited Building space!!!
as for future RDA's, i'm looking to get the *Mutation X v2 *, this one looks like champ!!


----------



## jtgrey (13/1/15)

I have to say ..Odin and then my trusted old magma . Funny thing @Alex suggested the magma to me and he was spot on for my taste . I think the only reason I put the odin first ( thanks @Andre ) is because the magma leaks from time to time .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (13/1/15)

jtgrey said:


> I have to say ..Odin and then my trusted old magma . Funny thing @Alex suggested the magma to me and he was spot on for my taste . I think the only reason I put the odin first ( thanks @Andre ) is because the magma leaks from time to time .


Magma usually only leaks if you overfill it... lol, this does happen time to time, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44 (13/1/15)

TOBH Atty
Plume Veil (if you close off all those silly airflow options at the top and bottom)


----------

